# 2015 Specialized Crux Expert



## cooper58 (Jan 31, 2007)

Picked this up today. 

2015 Crux Expert


----------



## Stoneman (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice looking bike!


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

Thinking pretty hard about getting one of those framesets.

Love the color.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

Mango makes a return. It's 1997 all over again. Coming up next Lime Variations


----------



## cooper58 (Jan 31, 2007)

A few pictures from this weekend.


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

great looking bike!


----------



## inthesticks (Oct 27, 2010)

Great looking bike.
Wondering what size it is.


----------



## pitbullandroadbike (Aug 7, 2011)

Great looking bike!!! Was seriously looking at one last year.


----------



## Couloirman (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm liking that color scheme a lot. This will be my next bike for sure


----------



## cooper58 (Jan 31, 2007)

inthesticks said:


> Great looking bike.
> Wondering what size it is.



It's a 49cm. I'm only 5'6


----------



## mjduct (Jun 1, 2013)

That's hot! How do you like the iron cross wheels, I've turned off by their max pressure being lower than all tire manufacturers min pressure...


----------

